# The Secret World: Eure Fragen an die Entwickler



## Elenenedh (7. November 2011)

Funcoms The Secret World dürfte vor allem diejenigen unter den MMO-Fans interessieren, die gerne Geheimnissen, Verschwörungen und mythischen Monstern hinterher jagen und auf den Grund gehen. In dem Online-Rollenspiel werdet Ihr in eine alternative Realität unserer Welt versetzt, in denen Geheimbünde, seltene Kreaturen und magische Fähigkeiten nicht nur ein Gerücht sind, sondern Fakt. Damit das Bekämpfen von Zombies, Wendigos und anderem sagenhaften Gesocks nicht zu schnell zur Tretmühle wird, haben die Entwickler entschlossen, MMO-typische Klassenrollen zu streichen und Euch stattdessen ein Skill-Wheel an die Hand zu geben, über das Ihr die zu Eurem Charakter passenden Fähigkeiten auswählt.

Natürlich gibt es noch viele offene Fragen zu The Secret World: Wie funktioniert das mit den Reisen? Was erwartet Euch an so Schauplätzen wie Ägypten? Inwiefern nehmt Ihr Einfluss auf den Konflikt zwischen den drei Fraktionen? Ist es vielleicht sogar möglich, zu den Feinden überzulaufen? Was erwartet Euch im PvP-Spiel? Und wann startet eigentlich endlich die Beta? Welche Fragen brennen Euch unter den Nägeln? Schreibt sie in diesen Foren-Post zu The Secret World und mit Glück können wir den Entwicklern ein paar Antworten aus den Rippen leiern!


----------



## Masura1 (7. November 2011)

ich würde gerne Wissen ob es eine Deutsche Version des Spiel geben wird. Hoffe das es jez mehr Infos darüber gibt denn diese Frage hat man sicher schon hundert mal gefragt lol. Und wenn ja wirds die auch im April 2012 geben oder erst wesentlich später.


----------



## Mikeko (7. November 2011)

Masura1 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne Wissen ob es eine Deutsche Version des Spiel geben wird. Hoffe das es jez mehr Infos darüber gibt denn diese Frage hat man sicher schon hundert mal gefragt lol. Und wenn ja wirds die auch im April 2012 geben oder erst wesentlich später.



Ist bereits bekannt: Ja es wird einen deutschen client zu Release geben und auch die Vollvertonung wird auf deutsch synchronisiert. Außerdem sind deutschsprachige Server geplant, das genaue Serversetup steht jedoch noch nicht fest. 


Beim deutschen The Secret World Lexikon: www.tswlexicanum.kalvera.de gibt es eine *deutschsprachige FAQ*, die alle bekannten Antworten zur Beta (hat schon begonnen), Release, Abosystem, Gameplay, Reisesystem, Mounts, Housing usw. zusammenfasst. Wer kein Flash mag oder nutzen kann, der kann auch hier vorbei schauen: Link 

*FAQ zu TSW*




*@Topic + Dank für die tolle Aktion *
Crafting: bislang hat Funcom nur gesagt, dass crafting ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels sein wird. Meine Frage hierzu wäre, ob man einfach nur die Ressourcen im Rücksack haben muss und dann beim Rezept den Button drückt um etwas herzustellen, oder ob es z.B. wie in Vanguard eine Art Minigame geben wird, dass bestimmt ob man und wie gut (Qualität) man etwas herstellt?


----------



## Masura1 (7. November 2011)

oh vielen dank für dies Tolle Info dann kann ich mir echt zum Geburtstags TSW kaufen und in deutsch spielen *schwärm*


----------



## Disten (7. November 2011)

Meine frage wäre

Warum Entwickelt ihr einen solchen in meinen Augen Rohrkrepierer,anstatt die hervoragende vorhande Anarchy Online Geschichte in form eines ablegers weiter zuführen mit denn heutzutage vorhanden möglichkeiten.
Richtig gemacht und alle möglichkeiten ausgenutzt (unmengen an Quests,Missionen,Raids,PVP daran haberte es ein wenig im alten AO) würde ich dem ganzen wenigstens ne chance einräumen aufm heutigen markt.


----------



## Sinkalil (7. November 2011)

Disten schrieb:


> Meine frage wäre
> 
> Warum Entwickelt ihr einen solchen in meinen Augen Rohrkrepierer,anstatt die hervoragende vorhande Anarchy Online Geschichte in form eines ablegers weiter zuführen mit denn heutzutage vorhanden möglichkeiten.
> Richtig gemacht und alle möglichkeiten ausgenutzt (unmengen an Quests,Missionen,Raids,PVP daran haberte es ein wenig im alten AO) würde ich dem ganzen wenigstens ne chance einräumen aufm heutigen markt.



Und wieso müssen immer solche Vollpfosten wie du in Threads posten und so nen Schrott posten, die absolut nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben aber Hauptsache mal rumgetrollt.

Zum Thema ebenfalls zum Crafting: Wie wird das Crafting in TSW aussehen? Welche Ressourcen wird es im Spiel geben, schließlich wird man nicht wie in anderen MMOs einfach eine Erzader abbauen können? Welche Berufe wird es geben? Oder um es kurz zu fassen: Könnt ihr nähere Details zum Crafting in TSW geben?


----------



## Valas666 (7. November 2011)

1. Welche Beschäftigungen wird das Spiel neben den üblichen Instanzen, Raids  PvP und Handwerk bieten? Anders gefragt: gibts nach der "Arbeit" das verdiente Vergnügen bzw. Freizeitbeschäftigungen oder reinen Fun-Content?

2. (falls noch nicht angekündigt) Ist die Welt in einzelne Instanzen wie in Age of Conan aufgeteilt oder eher Richtung Herr der Ringe Online z.B. eine "richtige" zusammenhängende Welt?


----------



## Ninja-pony-einhorn (7. November 2011)

Hallo mich würde intressieren da es ja keine Klassen und Levels gibt wie sich das Endgame gestaltet?
Auch gleich noch wird man die Fähigkeiten die man bekommt von den Fraktionen abhängig machen? 
Wird es möglich sein eine Komplette fraktion alle gebiete wegzunehmen?
Wird es möglich sein zu anderen Fraktionen überzulaufen?
Wird es Instanzen oder ähnliches geben?
*edit* fast vergessen...Wie gestaltet sich die Ausrüstung der Charaktere da es ja keine Levels geben soll.

Das wäres es erstmal^^

MFG


----------



## Sinkalil (7. November 2011)

Ninja-pony-einhorn schrieb:


> Hallo mich würde intressieren da es ja keine Klassen und Levels gibt wie sich das Endgame gestaltet?
> Auch gleich noch wird man die Fähigkeiten die man bekommt von den Fraktionen abhängig machen?
> Wird es möglich sein eine Komplette fraktion alle gebiete wegzunehmen?
> Wird es möglich sein zu anderen Fraktionen überzulaufen?
> ...



Öhm, die Fragen wurden eigentlich alle schon beantwortet und ich tu es mal gern für dich an dieser Stelle:

1. Endgame wird es Instanzen und Raids geben. Dazu die PVP BGs und ein Open PVP Gebiet, wo über 100 Spieler PVP machen werden. Dazu wird es noch Dailies geben und die Infiltrations- und Spionagequests gegen andere Fraktionen um in der Rangliste der eigenen Fraktion aufzusteigen. Dann natürlich die Story, die immer weitergeführt wird und die ARGs.
2. Nein, die Skills sind für alle Fraktionen frei, bzw. müssen gegen Skillpunkte erlernt werden. Es wird über 500 Skills geben.
3. Nein wird es nicht und pro Server wird man auch nur eine Fraktion wählen können, also sollte man es sich gut überlegen, welche Fraktion man wählt.
4. Ja wird es, genauso Raids. Die erste Instanz "Polaris" wurde bereits vorgestellt, die auch bereits ein ARG beinhaltet. Hier dazu ein Video in mehreren Teilen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZPS1SvmVHI
5. Ausrüstung wird keine Stats haben. Waffen dagegen werden die Skills verstärken. im PVP bekommen Spieler innerhalb einer Fraktion den gleichen Skin um den Gegner besser erkennen zu können.


----------



## Pericolan (8. November 2011)

hi,

wie weit wird das spiel in die heutige realität spielen?

wird es Housing geben?

ist es solo fähig auf dauer?

wie sehen die queste aus gibt es neue inovationen?

Fahrzeuge?

wenn mir mehr einfällt poste ich noch was.....


----------



## Sinkalil (8. November 2011)

Pericolan schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wie weit wird das spiel in die heutige realität spielen?
> 
> ...




Auch das wurde schon mehrfach beantwortet:

1. Was meinst du damit wegen Realität? Wenn es um die Schauplätze geht, dann sind es nahezu 1:1 Umsetzungen der original Schauplätze. Wenn du sowas meinst wie z.B. die Griechenland Pleite, dann wohl eher nicht, würd auch nicht ganz ins Szenario passen.

2. Housing wirds zum Release nicht geben, soll aber später noch kommen.

3. Auch Solo wird man fast alles machen können. Natürlich von einigen Quests und Instanzen/Raids abgesehen aber die Entwickler haben bereits mehrfach gesagt, daß für beide Spielertypen was dabei ist.

4. Laut Entwickler wird es keine Quests geben, die unsinnig sind, sprich keine Killquests oder sammle dies, sammle das ohne einen guten Grund. Klingt auch logisch, wenn man keine Levels hat und man nicht unbeding XP braucht um aufs nächste Level zu kommen. Außerdem wird es auch dynamische Quests geben, wie z.B. in GW2, wo z.B. in einem Polizeilager eine Sirene ertönt, weil sie von Zombies angegriffen wird und man hingehen muß und dies automatisch eine Quest startet. Daneben wird es auch die ARGs geben, die große Puzzles darstellen, wo man auch im Internet außerhalb des Spiels nach Hinweisen zur Lösung des Puzzles suchen muß.

5. Nein, Mounts wie Fahrzeuge wird man nicht steuern können, zumindest noch nicht aber es ist in der Überlegung irgendwann sowas einzuführen.


----------



## Mikeko (8. November 2011)

*@ Ninja-Pony & Pericolan*
Wie Sinkalil bereits erwähnt hat, sind eure Fragen bereits beantwortet und die Antworten die er euch gegeben hat stimmen soweit. Am Besten schaut ihr einmal hier, dort sollten viele der bekannten Antworten zu PvE, PvP, Features, Story usw. zu finden sein: 



*Infosammlung rund um TSW*

*Englisch*
- CryGaiaWiki - *Wiki* rund um TSW erstellt vom englischen CryGaiaNetwork
- TSW FAQ - Antorten auf "*Frequently Asked Questions*" erstellt von der englischen Gilde Kairava

*Deutsch*
- TSW Lexicanum - Deutsches Lexikon rund um TSW mit *FAQ*, *Hintergrundinfos* zum Spiel, *Entwicklerinterviews* und *Bild-/Videogalerie*
- Q&A auf der Gamescom - Umfangreiches *Question & Answers mit den Entwicklern* auf der Gamescom übersetzt von der Gilde Kalvera Kartell

*Videos*
- Gameplay Video von Kingsmouth / Teil 1 (pre beta)
- Gameplay Video von Kingsmouth / Teil 2 (pre beta)
- Kurz Präsentation des Dungeons "Polaris"
- Präsentation der Storyquest "Into the Darkness" und des Massen-PvPs





Valas666 schrieb:


> 2. (falls noch nicht angekündigt) Ist die Welt in einzelne Instanzen wie in Age of Conan aufgeteilt oder eher Richtung Herr der Ringe Online z.B. eine "richtige" zusammenhängende Welt?



Kommt darauf an wie du "richtige zusammenhängende Welt" verstehst. Wenn du damit meinst, ob man von New York nach London über den Atlantik schwimmen kann, oder von Seoul in Korea über die Gebiete in Transylvanien zu den Gebieten in Ägypten laufen kann, also ob die Welt am Stück zusammen hängt, dann NEIN. 

Wenn du aber meinst ob man ohne Ladebalken überall hinreisen kann, dann JA. Hierfür nutzt man das "Schnellreisesystem" namens Agartha. 

Agartha oder Hohlwelt ist in unterirdisches System von Wegen, dass alle Orte miteinander verbindet. Ähnlich dem "System der kurzen Wege" aus den Fantasyromanen "Das Rad der Zeit" oder dem sog. Grid (ein digitales Netzwerk) das es im MMO Anarchy Online gibt. Man betritt ein Portal (ohne Ladebalken) und läuft selbst von z.B. New York zum Portal nach London, wo man wieder ohne Ladebalken raus kommt. Quasi wie bei WoW zu Beginn die Greifen, oder bei Lotro / DaoC die Pferderouten, nur dass man eben selbst den Char steuert. Das Ganze wird hier in der FAQ unter Mounts besprochen.

Und falls du mit dem Wort "Instanzen" darauf anspielst, dass es in AoC sehr viele "instanzierte" Regionen gab, also identische Versionen eines Gebietes "Version 1, 2, 3 und 4 einer Stadt z.B." dann ist geplant, dass es dies in TSW nicht geben soll. Ausnahmen sind "Story Quests" die nur dein Char erlebt, einige der Dungeons die pro Gruppe instanziert sind und evtl. die Startgebiete bei Release um den Ansturm zu bewältigen. Diese Instanzierung, so sie denn benötigt wird, soll später abgeschaltet werden.


----------

